
Reschedule Interview - ginger123
Is it ok to reschedule an interview for the second time?
======
vanusa
You need to edit your title to say "Ask HN: Reschedule Interview?" to fit the
style guide for asking questions.

As to your question (assuming you're a candidate): yes you can ask, but unless
it's for a major reason outside your control (e.g. your doctor asks to change
a medical appointment on top of your interview), generally it "brings you down
a notch" in that it causes extra effort on their side (and makes you look
slightly self-centered).

